# My "other" sticks



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey all! Can't remember if I posted any of these before so here we go! These are some of my shorter shillelaghs or cudgles. They are pieces that didn't quite make the cut as full size sticks for one reason or another. All are "works in progress" that I tinker with when I don't have any full size sticks that are ready yet. And yes that is my family tartan! It's Pratt(yes, I know what it's slang for)a sept of the Grant Clan. P.s. the canteen is for size reference.


----------



## mehig (May 1, 2016)

Well you certainly have a nice collection. I especially like the ball end curved shanks


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking cudgles.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks guys! Like I said they're just things I work on while the others are seasoning, but I like them and sometimes they get used for training.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice set of "wife beaters" , hope she's not looking over my shoulder !


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I think mine would just grab a frying pan!


----------

